# Head to Toe Scenerios??



## ollie (Apr 2, 2010)

Does anyone have  a good Scenerio about a head  to toe if so could i hear it, i would appreciate it very much


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 2, 2010)

What do you mean by a 'head to toe' scenario? Like a scenario that would require a head to toe exam? If so, just ask a friend or relative to act like they're coming to you for an annual physical exam.


----------



## ollie (Apr 2, 2010)

sorry i wasent spacific but i meant as a scenerio of  a car crash that would require a head to toe exam, assesment and transport the whole works, do you know any scenerios that could help me ??


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 2, 2010)

Are you looking for help with your secondary survey? Like assessing each body system or part of the body?


----------

